# baby goats



## krystal's critters (Dec 5, 2013)

i have 2..  6 month old mini Nigerian twin goats and one has started a cough and has had it off and one for a couple months and i have called a vet and they just said that some baby goats cough to to eating new foods ... so i thought ok... well now the one  that was coughing before is coughing up a foamy substance and it has been super cold like 12 below zero here at night i give them lots of grass hay to eat and at night i give them some alfalfa to help keep them warm ... does anyone have any ideas to what might be causing my little one to cough / cough up foamy substance?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 5, 2013)

Does she chew her cud ok?


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2013)

@krystal's critters 


ksalvagno said:


> Does she chew her cud ok?


----------

